# Update der Systemzeit über einen Zeitserver?



## Eddymaniac (28. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze seit geraumer Zeit Linux. Allerdings habe ich das Problem dass meine Systemzeit nicht richtig funktioniert. Die Uhrzeit geht etwa am Tag 10 Minuten vor. Bisher habe ich eben alle paar Tage manuell die Systemzeit wieder berichtigt. 

Nun würde ich dies gerne automatisieren und mir die Zeit von einem Zeitserver holen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie sich das realisieren lässt. Ich habe auch ein wenig gegoogelt, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. 

Weiss von euch jemand wie man das am besten löst? 

Danke schonmal...


----------



## Navy (28. September 2006)

man ntp
man xntp
man netdate


----------

